# Emotiva - Pioneer elite compatibility



## minorc (Sep 4, 2013)

I have the Pioneer elite sc-61 running axiom m80v2 and m22v2 speakers, wondering if the emotiva pre-amp's will add anything to my overall sound experience. I play video games and watch movies mostly, within the next year or so I'd like to add a projector setup to my basement HT room to make it a dedicated ht room.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It is highly unlikely that you will notice any difference as the Pioneer elite sc-61 has Class D amps and the speakers are about 92db efficient.


----------



## minorc (Sep 4, 2013)

So this amp has no problem running these speakers to the best of their ability?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Unless you like it well above reference levels and your not using a sub I cant see any reason to add an external amp.


----------



## minorc (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks alot Tony, maybe I'll allocate that money to a different area of my HT.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A big sub would be my choice :hsd:


----------



## minorc (Sep 4, 2013)

Here is my current setup, any suggestions would be nice. I do need a center channel currently.

Pioneer elite sc-61
Axiom m80v2 fronts
Axiom m22 (using as center chan)
Velodyne dps12

I have another m22 that's not even hooked up right now, because I have no center channel right now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You want to stay with Axiom for your centre channel as its important to stay with the same speaker brand and line across the front.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Good job Tony.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with all the above, adding the Emotiva will not give you any benefit. I would suggest (if you have a hole burning in your pocket) to get a 2nd subwoofer. It really does make a big difference in smoothing out the bass in a room. Or, if not that, acoustical treatments if you don't already have any.


----------



## minorc (Sep 4, 2013)

Should subwoofer's match by brand aswell or ? Might be hard for me to find another velodyne sub


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ideally yes, you need to find one that has the same output frequency range. Otherwise the over all output of both will be only as good as the weaker sub.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

What does the Velodyne cost ?
If it sells for MSRP I would suggest checking out the Hsu VTF-2 MK4 http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html 
You know, it also depends on what mode you are running the Velodyne in, if you have it set so the frequency response is flat (jazz mode) another sub can blend with it, but if you have it set for any of the other modes there is up to 8 dB boost (single point) added at various frequencies and a sub like the Hsu that has a flat frequency response may not work that well with it.


----------



## minorc (Sep 4, 2013)

Well they don't make that exact velodyne model but I think original msrp was around 750. Was thinking of maybe getting around to selling my velodyne to get 2x BIC pl-200's in the future, they have pretty descent specs and look to be comparable to the dps-12.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with Tony, the subs should be ideally identical or at least very close in performance (output and freq). 

I've never heard the BIC's before so can't comment on them.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

BICs would not be my choice for a sub, although inexpensive they are not what I call decent and in my opinion a step backward from the one you have now. I would have a look at SVS or HSU


----------



## minorc (Sep 4, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> BICs would not be my choice for a sub, although inexpensive they are not what I call decent and in my opinion a step backward from the one you have now. I would have a look at SVS or HSU


Thanks for the info Tony, i'll check those out!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> BICs would not be my choice for a sub, although inexpensive they are not what I call decent and in my opinion a step backward from the one you have now. I would have a look at SVS or HSU


+1


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Agreed, SVS, HSU, PSA.


----------

